# Plattenprobleme



## toppaz (12. Januar 2010)

meine barracuda st31500341as, ca. 1 jahr alt, hat angefangen zu klackern beim amschalten, funktionierte aber noch.. 
dann hat sie nur noch geklackert. kein hochfahren.. am anderen rechner  lässt sie als st_m13fqbl ata von sich hören, aber kein zugriff möglich... 
kann das was mit einem fehler in der firmware zu tun haben (CC1H), hat sie sich nen hd virus eingefangen ?
ist die platte und vor allem meine daten zu retten?
 vielen dank vorab


----------



## chmee (12. Januar 2010)

Wenn eine HDD anfängt, Geräusche von sich zu geben, ist es allerhöchste Eisenbahn, die Sicherheitskopie zu machen, solange es geht. Dann heisst es nur noch Hoffen und Bangen. Plattenausfall ist leider immer noch recht oft, zumindest den Garantiefall kannst Du noch ansprechen..

Sorry, da kann ich Dir keine guten Tipps geben. In meinem Sammelsurium liegen auch noch 4 Platten, die, wenn ich mal reich bin, restauriert werden 

mfg chmee


----------



## Maik (12. Januar 2010)

Moin,

einen konkreten Tipp hab ich da auch nicht parat, dennoch möchte ich darum bitten, in deinen weiteren Beiträgen die Netiquette (Nr.15) bzgl. deiner durchgängigen Kleinschreibung zu beachten, die in unserem Forum nicht erwünscht ist, und der du mit deiner Registrierung zugestimmt hast - vielen Dank! 

mfg Maik


----------



## cow (12. Januar 2010)

wen deine Festplatte Geräusche macht, ist es meist das erste Anzeichen das die Platte ihren Geist aufgibt. Wen die Platte Erstmal einen Physikalischen schaden hat ist sie schwer bis Gar nicht mehr auszulesen. 

Ich Selber habe aber schon die Erfahrung gemacht das mit einem Trick (Platte in den Tiefkühler), es manchmal möglich war die Daten noch einmal auszulesen. Nur ich glaub bei einem Größerem Physikalischen schaden funktioniert das nicht.

Gruß


----------



## toppaz (12. Januar 2010)

Danke soweit...
Es ist so, dass die Platte sich beim BIOS anmeldet, wie oben genannt st_m13fqbl  mit einer kapazität von 4gb. Ich  habe natürlich nicht versucht diese lauffähig zu machen, aus Angst evtl. daten zu verlieren...
was bedeutet das


----------

